# Best rotary cutter blade width for TBG?



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Best rotary cutter blade width to cut TBG with? 60mm, 45mm, or 28mm?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I don't think it really matters...As long as it is sharp...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You may find your answer here:

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/61994-Best-rotary-cutter-blade-width-for-TBG?


----------



## CatapultLaM (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok, thanks Mikmaq.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

CatapultLaM said:


> Best rotary cutter blade width to cut TBG with? 60mm, 45mm, or 28mm?


45 mm.


----------

